
Mr. Robot Killed the Hollywood Hacker - seycombi
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603045/mr-robot-killed-the-hollywood-hacker/
======
Jaruzel
From the Article:

> “I’ve been in this game 27 years. Not once have I come across an animated
> singing virus.”

Clearly never used an Amiga during the 1990s.

------
talmand
I felt that, overall, Sneakers holds up fairly well for the technology of the
time and nowhere near as silly as Hackers. The article's only complaint on
Sneakers is the universal key that breaks crypto, just American crypto per the
movie and not all crypto by the way, which was just the macguffin.

------
walter_bishop
Doesn't anyone feel insulted that the hacker is depicted as a drug addicted
dysfunctional social outcast with an invisible friend.

------
mhd
Someone hasn't seen Startup yet.

